# 【求助】声音播放问题 ！！！

## devh.lj

在终端使用mp3blaster可以正常播放音乐，使用smplayer/mplayer都可以正常播放音乐。

但是使用juk以及amarok都不能播放音乐，之前进度条正常跑没有声音，KDE也没有开关机声音，

使用kde的电影播放器也没有声音，视频正常。

update world -u以后使用juk以及amarok播放音乐会使X server崩溃到登陆界面，开关机声音有了

但是juk/amarok播放音乐仍然会导致X sever崩溃。KDE的音频后端是xine，没有安装gstreamer。

有人能帮我一下吗？

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Desktop Environments to 中文 (Chinese) so that it can get proper attention.

- John

----------

